# Hardscape Good or Bad..



## Aron_Dip (5 Feb 2018)

Hi all been a while but finally getting my new aquascaper 1200 setup. Iv added most the hardscape stuff (apart from the soil). Just looking for some input really as iv only ever scaped 2 tank this being the 3rd. 

My old tank is here -> https://www.ukaps.org/forum/index.php?threads/24904/

Soil will be banked up on the right side adding some height there and running almost to the oposit side behind the rocks.
So what you think? Need to added anything?

Cheers all






Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (5 Feb 2018)

Looks good Aron...that's one mother of a tank and your scape seems well in proportion


----------



## Patrick Crowley (5 Feb 2018)

Looks spot on, but give us some more pics!!!   Close ups, top view, different angles.  No holdings back on such a fab tank please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keith GH (6 Feb 2018)

Aron

Its neither Good or Bad its an excellent well balanced hardscape.

Keith


----------



## Aron_Dip (6 Feb 2018)

Cheers guys 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Napoleon (2 Mar 2018)

Really nice hardscape 
Defo the best I’ve seen so far


----------



## Aron_Dip (2 Mar 2018)

Wow cheers mate. Hopefully getting the plants soon

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Napoleon (2 Mar 2018)

Do you know what plants you gonna use ?


----------



## MarkyP (3 Mar 2018)

are you going to add plants to sand area? nice sacpe btw


----------



## Aron_Dip (3 Mar 2018)

Napoleon said:


> Do you know what plants you gonna use ?


Something along these lines I think.



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aron_Dip (3 Mar 2018)

MarkyP said:


> are you going to add plants to sand area? nice sacpe btw


Thanks.. probably not apart from some moss stones.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyP (3 Mar 2018)

I'll watch this one as it matures


----------



## MarkyP (3 Mar 2018)

what lighting are you using?


----------



## Kalum (3 Mar 2018)

Looks amazing, could be one of my favourite hardscape on here, looking to create a mini version similar to this in the next couple of weeks so will keep an eye on how the planting goes


----------



## Gill (3 Mar 2018)

Really Like how you have used the space within the scape, and the wood choice is excellent.


----------



## Aron_Dip (3 Mar 2018)

Cheers guys.. here are a few phone pics showing the soil for planted area and some of the details.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (4 May 2018)

A update would be cool


----------



## Aron_Dip (15 May 2018)

Sorry missed the reply. Tbh iv only added ada powder soil but I'll be ordering plants in the next week or so 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sakura83 (15 May 2018)

looks great mate


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (16 May 2018)

Looks great, only thing I would say is the lower details of the wood near the soil will be lost when the plants grown in, perhaps consider lifting the wood out of the soil if possible.


----------



## becks (5 Jan 2019)

What lights are they?


----------



## Ady34 (5 Jan 2019)

Epic.
How’s it looking now Aron_Dip?
Cheerio


----------



## Kalum (5 Jan 2019)

Still probably one of favourite hardscapes, when I finally get the space for a bigger tank I'll definitely be using this as inspiration, updates please!


----------

